# Little steps



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

Angel has been separated for a few days now and is doing really well. Seems happy and plays all the time.

I've been working with her, just hanging out and talking to her or eating next to her cage.

A couple days ago, she finally took some millet from my hand. It was a long spray and I had to hold it away from my hand but at least she is beginning to trust.

Just today, I stretch my finger out along the millet spray so my finger tip was near the end and angel alternated eating and nibbling on my finger.

She has been gentle so far, no excessive pinching or biting. She seems really curious about my hands but is also afraid. Can't blame her as I did have to catch her, twice to move cages in the last few days.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

Grass seeds tempt her too









Brave enough to take a step but she was also biting the bejeezus out of me. So much for being gentle, lol


----------



## Sim (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm so happy she has started to trust you. :001_smile: 

Perhaps you could open a thread about Angel in the "Training Journals" sub-forum where you could give us updates on your progress with her.

I'm sure Angel has the potential to form a very close bond with you. Keep it up!
And I wouldn't worry too much about the biting, as long as it doesn't become a bad habit. For example, my old budgie Sid usually jumps on my finger because he expects to get a treat, but if I don't give him a treat or if he decides to stay on my finger after eating the treat, he starts biting me and really hurts. 
Don't let her become like Sid, it would be really hard to change her behavior in that case.

I hope I helped you. Angel is very beautiful by the way. :001_wub:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Angel is beautiful! You’re doing a great job with her .
She can also benefit from natural branch perches instead of the dowels. They not only look nicer, but promote foot health. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

She does have nice natural perches too that she uses more but I do plan on replacing the dowels as soon as I can get to a maple tree.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

My female also likes to treat my fingers as her own personal chew toy  Just make sure that if she starts biting hard to gently dissuade her- give her something else to chew on, like a toy.


----------

